# Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht



## Your_Inspiration (15. November 2015)

*Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Hey, ich suche ein neues Smartphone für unter 80€.

Das OS sollte Android sein, 4Zoll+ Display und sollte gut genug für Spiele sein.



Dankeschön.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Für 80€ ?

Da würde ich mich lieber mal in der Bucht umschauen


----------



## S754 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

80€ + spielen wird nicht klappen. Da solltest du was gebrauchtes kaufen.


----------



## Your_Inspiration (15. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Auch nicht für so basic Spiele wie Farmville und Sachen wie YouTube?


----------



## ElGantho (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Also für 120€ bekommste z.B. nen Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen.
Das sollte dafür reichen.


----------



## Erok (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Guten Morgen 

ich habe neulich im Abverkauf das amazon FirePhone für 105 Euro gekauft : https://geizhals.de/amazon-fire-phone-32gb-schwarz-a1131699.html

Im Internet scheint es so gut wie ausverkauft zu sein momentan, aber einfach mal im nächsten Telekom-Shop nach fragen, ob die noch eins vorrätig haben.

Technisch ist es mit dem Samsung Galaxy A3 vergleichbar.

Und was den Google Play-Store betrifft, brauch man auch keine bedenken mehr haben, da man diesen mittlerweile ganz leicht und vor allem legal nach installieren kann.

Somit also ein grossartiges Handy für richtig wenig Geld. 

Greetz Erok


----------



## KonterSchock (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

htc one X | eBay


----------



## Your_Inspiration (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

120€ ist halt deutlich über meinem Limit.

Das FirePhone auch.

Ist das HTC One X denn gut?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Für 80€ ist alles gut was nicht defekt ist...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Auf EK bekommt man dafür einige Motorola G gebraucht. Mit etwas Glück auch 16 GB


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Samsung Galaxy S3 mini blau/schwarz/weiÃŸ - Deals


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Was will man damit? Das ist langsam und schrottig. 
Der Einzige Vorteil ist das es neu ist. 
Was vielleicht bei neu noch interessant sein könnte ist das Wiko Lenny 2


----------



## mrfloppy (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Was will man damit? Das ist langsam und schrottig.
> Der Einzige Vorteil ist das es neu ist.
> Was vielleicht bei neu noch interessant sein könnte ist das Wiko Lenny 2



Was will man bei 80 Euro erwarten, vllt ist es sinnvoller noch 1 oder 2 Monate zu sparen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Bei 80 Euro kauft man besser gebraucht als so einen Müll, auf dem Auch noch zu allem Überfluss Samsung draufsteht. Das Gerät ist auch knapp 3,5 Jahre auf dem Markt


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

HTC One X mit 32Gb ist top.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPAoXOKLbA


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bei 80 Euro kauft man besser gebraucht als so einen Müll, auf dem Auch noch zu allem Überfluss Samsung draufsteht. Das Gerät ist auch knapp 3,5 Jahre auf dem Markt


Klar weil wenn man nur 80€ hat und man allgemein anscheinend knapp bei Kasse ist ist es ja viel besser ein Gebrauchtes zu kaufen was 2-3 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat weil bei einem defekt du im nach deinen klugen Ratschlägen das verloren gegangene Geld ersetzt. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte jemand mit so engem Budget von 80€ lieber etwas neues schwächetes nehmen wo der Hersteller zwei Jahre für unverschuldete Schäden haftet außer jemand wie du übernimmt dann im Schadenfall die kosten zahlst ja dann sicher auch den Akkuwechsel weil der ja nicht selten nach 2-3 Jahren in die Knie geht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Rein (Preis)  leistungstechnisch ist man mit einem gebrauchten meist besser dran... 
Aber mit den Defekten, was ich wohl nicht nicht bedacht hatte( woran du mich ja  freundlich und kompetent erinnert hasf) hast du wohl recht. 
Aber das S3 mini ist mMn ein eher mieses Gesamtpaket. Da lebe ich lieber 10 Euro für ein (AKTUELLES!) Wiko Lenny 2 drauf. Ausser vielleicht in Hauptkamera ist das in jedem Punkt besser.


----------



## Your_Inspiration (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Wie wäre denn dieses hier?

Mobistel MT-7521W Cynus F4 Smartphone 4,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## XyZaaH (17. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Von Mobistel würde ich Abstand halten.


----------



## KonterSchock (18. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Für die 80€ bekommst du nix besseres als das htc one x, die Technik basiert komplett auf NVIDIA Technik, das Handy ist einzigartig von der Technik her.

das Handy hat als software Kitkat, sprich lässt sich auf 4.4 updaten, sehr stabil.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Würde wenn dann ein Firephone von Amazon nehmen, kostet 99 Euro bei der Telekom ohne Vertrag. Sonst gibt's nichts gescheites.


----------



## Birnenmann (20. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Rein (Preis)  leistungstechnisch ist man mit einem gebrauchten meist besser dran...
> Aber mit den Defekten, was ich wohl nicht nicht bedacht hatte( woran du mich ja  freundlich und kompetent erinnert hasf) hast du wohl recht.
> Aber das S3 mini ist mMn ein eher mieses Gesamtpaket. Da lebe ich lieber 10 Euro für ein (AKTUELLES!) Wiko Lenny 2 drauf. Ausser vielleicht in Hauptkamera ist das in jedem Punkt besser.


Weiß nicht, ob man da mit Spielen hinkommt, aber wenn wir schon bei 80,- sind. Statt dem Lenny 2 vlt. das Wiko Birdy 4G, wenn man ne bessere Kamera haben will. Wenn man Dual-SIM braucht dann statt Birdy 4G das Wiko Bloom. Beide halt mit älterem Android 4.4, aber man soll wohl zumindest beim Birdy 4G unter 4.4 einige Sachen auslagern können (ist bei den 4GB Speicher ja nicht schlecht, wobei er dann ja wiederum die 10,-EUR extra für ne SD-Karte dazurechnen muss.).
Noch mehr verschieben geht wohl bei Sony, falls das auf alle Modelle mit 4.4 zutrifft, dann wäre das E3 noch ne Idee.
Inkl. der Abstriche die man bei allen hinnehmen muss. Testberichte sh. geizhals.

Ansonsten rein vom Preis her Huawei y550 (sehr wenig Speicher und nichts verschiebbar ohne root und kostenplfichtiger Pro-Version von Link2SD) oder Huawei y5 mit 5.1 drauf, ausreichend Speicher, aber ne 210er CPU! (Vorgänger hatte ne 410er). Beide 90,- im Ebayshop von Mediamarkt/Daturn manchmal 85,-.

Von den aufgelisteten die scnellste GPU Phicomm Energy M+ E551 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Haltbarkeit?) unter 90,-

Mal beobachten, manchmal sinkt das Alcatel 5042D und 7043K auf 80,-EUR Niveau. Zum ersten gibt es auch nen Spiele-Test.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Firephone kannst du Knicken, das htc one x, ist hochwertiger und war seit Geburt kein billig heimer.


----------



## XyZaaH (21. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Firephone kannst du Knicken, das htc one x, ist hochwertiger und war seit Geburt kein billig heimer.


Hör doch mal auf mit deinem HTC one x, hochwertiger als das fire Phone ist es nicht, die Hardware im Firephone ist besser, und der Akku ist nicht wie beim HTC one x gebraucht. Garantie hast du trotzdem keine. Und nur 32gb Speicher.


----------



## Your_Inspiration (22. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Mobistel?

Das Handy muss wirklich unter 80€ kosten..


----------



## XyZaaH (22. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

N Kumpel hatte mal ein Mobistel, das Display war fürn Arsch, das Handy war langsam, es laggt, und die Verarbeitung war auch unter aller sau. Unter 80 findest du kein anständiges Smartphone. Punkt. Das Firephone ist schon ein sehr gutes Angebot.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*

Und die Verarbeitung ist unter aller Sau. Mein Tipp ist noch 20 Euro sparen und entweder Wiko Lenny 2 oder halt das Glubschi Firephone wenn es dir gefällt.


----------



## Birnenmann (25. November 2015)

*AW: Smartphone unter 80€ gesucht*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und die Verarbeitung ist unter aller Sau. Mein Tipp ist noch 20 Euro sparen und entweder Wiko Lenny 2 oder halt das Glubschi Firephone wenn es dir gefällt.


Das Lenny 2 wenn er keine Kamera braucht (Text und QR-codes / Strichcodes sind damit unmöglich). Alternativ das Wiko Birdy 4G + eine 16GB SD Karte bis 5,-EUR bei diesem Anbieter mitbieten erfixshop24 | eBay der stellt die immer wieder rein, wenn man Geduld hat, bekommt man sie für wenig Geld (oder für 10,00EUR 32GB ne langsamere in nem richtigen onlineshop, sh. Geizhals (dabei Saturn 5,- Newsletter-Anmeldungsgutschein nicht vergessen), muss bei Wiko nur class-10 sein! Das ist wichtig.)


----------

